# أسوأ 11 سيدة بالنسبة لأي رجل في العالم !!!



## ramyghobrial (14 يونيو 2006)

*أسوأ 11 سيدة بالنسبة لأي رجل في العالم !!!*

*أسوأ 11 سيدة بالنسبة لأي رجل في العالم *
*
*​*

*
هناك 11 سيدة يطلق الرجل عليهن لقب "لا تطاق" "أطيق العمى ولا أطيقها" "دي مش ست دي ست أشهر" وإلى آخر هذه القائمة من الجمل التي تحمل الكره والخنقة من المرأة. 

 


الأنانية: تبقى عايزة كل حاجة ليها وبس، وعمرها ما تدي حاجة لشريكها من نفسها 


الإنفة: وهي التي تنتقد كل شيء، أي تطلع القطط الفطسانة في أي موضوع أو قرار أو إنسان 

 

المتوهة: أي التي لا تبالي بشريكها ولا بحاجاته ولا اهتماماته 

 


البرنسيسة: وهي تكون عادية جدا ولكن تتوقع أن يعاملها الآخرون وكأنها ملكة متوجة 



المدب: وهي المرأة التي تنتقد شريكها بكلام يجرح رجولته |  


بنت بارم ديله: أي التي تتعامل بعنطظة مع الآخرين، وتتكلم بجليطة مع من هم يخدمونها في الحياة مثل السائق والبائع. 


المستقطعة: وهي التي تستقطع على شريكها في كل شيء في الفلوس ولا تحاول أن تشاركه الدفع أو حتى التخفيف من مشترياتها في أي وقت. 

 

المضطَهَدة: وهي التي تشعر بأن كل الناس يضطهدوها ومش طايقينها وبيغيروا منها.  

 


البجحة: وهذه المرأة متتكسفش أبدا وهي بتهزأ جوزها قدام الناس أو تحرجه بطلبات معينة علنا. 



المنفتحة باستهبال: وهي التي تفهم الحرية والروشنة غلط، وتلاقيها مصاحبة رجالة بعدد شعر راسها وكلهم بيتصلوا بيها في البيت وكمان تقابلهم على انفراد. 


الزنانة: التي لا تراعي ظروف زوجها إذا قام بتأجيل النقاش في أي موضوع، وتفضل تعيد وتزيد لحد ما يجيلو الضغط.


----------



## ميرنا (14 يونيو 2006)

*برضو موضوع مهم نظره للامام موضيع حلوا بتفيد بردو*


----------



## ramyghobrial (14 يونيو 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *برضو موضوع مهم نظره للامام موضيع حلوا بتفيد بردو*


 
شكرا ياميرنا على مرورك
نورتي الموضوع
بس لو تقدري تقولي من وجهه نظرك كيفية التعامل مع كل واحدة ولو عايزين نغيرها نعمل اية


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (14 يونيو 2006)

*بص يا رامى انا من وجهة نظرى ان اى امرأة لو الرجل عاملها بحب واحترام هاتبقى ست ممتازة جدا معاه وهاتحترمه وتقدره وتديه احلى ما عندها , اما لو عملت غير كده بالرغم من معاملته الطيبة تبقى العيب من عندها هى ولازم تغير من نفسها..*


*شكرا يا رامى*
*لكن انا نفسى حد يكتب عن* الرجال الذين تكرهم المرأة


----------



## †gomana† (14 يونيو 2006)

*موضوع جميل يا روميو*

*بس انا مع ناردو فى كلامها*

*انت عارف يا روميو لو الراجل بس يبقى ذوق ورقيق وعاطفى وبيحبها بجد مش ايام الخطوبة وبعد كدة ينسى لالا*

*صدقنى لو بيحس بيها بس وبيفهمها مش هاتخنق عليه ولا تنكد عليه عشته*
*ولا هايكره يومه صدقنى*


*اصل فى رجالة كدة اوفر موووووووووووت وخنقة وربنا يسامحكم انا كرهت الجواز مش عايزة خلاص اكتفيت من مواضيعكم*


----------



## ><)))))*> (14 يونيو 2006)

*موضوع جميل قوي يا رامي ربنا يباركك:new8: *


----------



## ramyghobrial (14 يونيو 2006)

الرائحة الذكية قال:
			
		

> *بص يا رامى انا من وجهة نظرى ان اى امرأة لو الرجل عاملها بحب واحترام هاتبقى ست ممتازة جدا معاه وهاتحترمه وتقدره وتديه احلى ما عندها , اما لو عملت غير كده بالرغم من معاملته الطيبة تبقى العيب من عندها هى ولازم تغير من نفسها..*
> 
> 
> *شكرا يا رامى*
> *لكن انا نفسى حد يكتب عن* الرجال الذين تكرهم المرأة


اولا اللي انتي بتقولية دة صح ومية مية بس للاسف فية بعض البنات عايزين المعاملة الحلوة تندها حتى لو هما مش مديين نفس الاحساس انانية يعني 
وبعدين صدقيني قريبا هانزل موضوع عن الرجاله بس الاتنين فيهم عيوب وانا مش ضد حد بس هانوضح الموضوع للرجاله  ((وبعدين باين عليكي متعصبة اوي  :t33: ))


----------



## ramyghobrial (14 يونيو 2006)

+ Gomana + قال:
			
		

> *موضوع جميل يا روميو*
> 
> *بس انا مع ناردو فى كلامها*
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههه شكرا لردك ياجيجي وبعدين الراجل بيتغير مع تغير المراة برضة 
على فكرة احنا كمان بنقول وانت خاطب تلاقي خطيبتك حاجة وتاني يوم الفرح حاجة تانية لو الاتنين حافظو على حبهم لبعض هايدنهم على طول مية مية وعندي امثلة شايفها حيه لناس اعرفهم كتير لسة محافظين على حبهم لبعض وعايشين مع بعض احسن من الخطوبة 
وبعدين ماتزعلينيش منك وتعممي مش كل الرجاله ومش كل البنات
ومش علشان تجربة لحد ضايقتك تعممي 
اطلبي من ربنا انة يساعدك ويوفقك انك تلاقي اللي يستاهل هاتلاقية هايستجيب لدعاكي انشاء الله وانا هاصليليك :94: 
شكرا مرة تانية لردك


----------



## ramyghobrial (14 يونيو 2006)

><)))))*> قال:
			
		

> *موضوع جميل قوي يا رامي ربنا يباركك:new8: *


 
شكرا ياشيرو لمشاركتك بس عايزين نعرف ارائك اية


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (14 يونيو 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:
			
		

> وبعدين صدقيني قريبا هانزل موضوع عن الرجاله بس الاتنين فيهم عيوب وانا مش ضد حد بس هانوضح الموضوع للرجاله ((وبعدين باين عليكي متعصبة اوي :t33: ))


 

*انا فى انتظار موضوعك *
*وانا مش متعصبة خالص بالعكس بس انا دايما اشوف اننا بنتكلم ازاى الست ترضى الراجل ومش مهم بعد كده ....ارحمووووووووووونا بقى*

:new8: :new8: *شكرا لك:new8: :new8: *​


----------



## ميرنا (14 يونيو 2006)

> * اولا اللي انتي بتقولية دة صح ومية مية بس للاسف فية بعض البنات عايزين المعاملة الحلوة تندها حتى لو هما مش مديين نفس الاحساس انانية يعني
> وبعدين صدقيني قريبا هانزل موضوع عن الرجاله بس الاتنين فيهم عيوب وانا مش ضد حد بس هانوضح الموضوع للرجاله ((وبعدين باين عليكي متعصبة اوي  ))  *



*كلام صح لانى المراه فى ايدها تعكنن عليه ويبقى مش طايق اليوم اللى شافها فيه وفى ايدها تخليه اسعد واحد
 فى ايدها 
بس بعتبر انى دا زكاء كل واحدا 
وكمان الراجل يعنى تكون بتكلمه فى موضوع حب يقولها طبختى ايه انهردا حاجه مستفزه 
بص يرامى اى شخص يقدر يحدد التعامل مع الشخصيه اللى قدامه على حسب رؤيته ليها كلامها نظرتها فى الحياه *


----------



## †gomana† (14 يونيو 2006)

*فعلا انا معاكى يا مرمر فى كلامك*
*يعنى لو الراجل كويس وعاطفى ورقيق معايا هاظبطه وهاحبه وعاشيله جوا عنيا*
*انما لو عايز ينكد يبقى جابه لنفسه ولاهله ههههههههه واليوم اللى شافه*

*بجد بتكلم جد *
*وانت عارف اغلبية الزيجات فاشلة ليه عشان العند والتفاها بيتخانقوا  على حاجات هايفة موت والعيب من الراجل اوفر اوفر بجد*


----------



## ميرنا (14 يونيو 2006)

*بردو مهما كان اوفر تقدرى تعقليه بس دى المراءه الزكيه *


----------



## hany (14 يونيو 2006)

*اسوأ 11سيدة بالنسبة لاى رجل فى العالم*

*الموضوع حلو والسبب انة اظهر اسوء شىء ممكن يكون فى المرأة وانا مش مع اللى يقول ان الرجل بحنانة ممكن يغير هذة الصفات ولكن التغيير لازم يكون من داخل المرأة نفسها وهنا حلاوة الموضوع انة تحول من كلام مكتوب الى مراة لكل فتاة تجد فى نفسها عيب منهم فتحاول التغيير قبل زواجها وفوات الاوان*

*فشكرا يا رامى موضوع هادف  ودة كان اول رد لى بعد رجوعى من السفر*

*ومعاش اعذرونى فى طريقة كتابتى لانى على ادى فى الكومبيوتر بس بحاول *

*وشكرا ليكم اعضاء المنتدى:t9: *


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 يونيو 2006)

بصي ياميرنا انتي وجيجي 
الست دايما صدقوني هي اللي ممكن تكوتن متحكمة في موود الراجل 
لانها تقدر تاثر عليه بطريقة كبيرة والموضوع دة فعلا نعمة باديها بس لااسف كتير بيستخدمو النعمة دي سلبيا يعني مثلا تخيلو راجل راجع من شغله تعبان ومتخانق مع الدنيا كلها في الشغل طبعا بيبقى راجع تعبان وعصبي المزاج اول مايروح تخيلو اية اللي في ايد الست تعمله ممكن تنسية الدنيا كلها بكلم واحدة منها وممكن تخلية يتشل برضة بكلمة واحدة 
وادما بيبقى الطرق التاني محتاج الحنية والعاطفية في وقت معين بيبقى بالنسبالة حاجة تعوضة عن اي حاجة في الدنيا 
انا بقة عايز اعرف رايكم في الكلام دة صح وا غلط 
وشكرا ليكم على متابعتكم للموضوع
ربنا معاكم


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 يونيو 2006)

hany قال:
			
		

> *الموضوع حلو والسبب انة اظهر اسوء شىء ممكن يكون فى المرأة وانا مش مع اللى يقول ان الرجل بحنانة ممكن يغير هذة الصفات ولكن التغيير لازم يكون من داخل المرأة نفسها وهنا حلاوة الموضوع انة تحول من كلام مكتوب الى مراة لكل فتاة تجد فى نفسها عيب منهم فتحاول التغيير قبل زواجها وفوات الاوان*
> 
> *فشكرا يا رامى موضوع هادف ودة كان اول رد لى بعد رجوعى من السفر*
> 
> ...


 
الف شكرا ياعمو هاني على ردك الجميل والرائع واللي كلة خبرة الحقيقة
وانا مع حضرتك الصراحه في كل كلمة من دي بس زي مالست ليها تاثير على الراجل الراجل برضة لية تاثير عليها وممكن يحاول وفعلا يقدر يغير حاجات فيها بس على حسب 
وشكرا ليك على مشاركتك


----------



## قلم حر (25 أكتوبر 2006)

موضوع ممتاز جدا ......... بس عندي سؤال :
ألستات كم نوع ؟؟ 
12 مثلا !


----------



## موسى بن عمران 2 (28 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## ماجد حسن (30 أكتوبر 2006)

موضوع جميل


----------



## ramyghobrial (30 أكتوبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> موضوع ممتاز جدا ......... بس عندي سؤال :
> ألستات كم نوع ؟؟
> 12 مثلا !


مش فاهمك ياسمردلي وضح اكتر ؟؟؟ :smil12: :smil12:


----------



## ramyghobrial (30 أكتوبر 2006)

ماجد حسن قال:


> موضوع جميل


 
الف شكر ياماجد ومنور


----------



## قلم حر (30 أكتوبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> مش فاهمك ياسمردلي وضح اكتر ؟؟؟ :smil12: :smil12:


انت كتبت عن أسوأ ( 11 ) سيده !!
بألمختصر .....اٍذا تجاوزنا ( ألصفات ألغير مستحبه في ألسيدات ) ...ماذا يبقى ؟
طبعا عمليا و ليس نظريا :smil12: .


----------



## ramyghobrial (30 أكتوبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> انت كتبت عن أسوأ ( 11 ) سيده !!
> بألمختصر .....اٍذا تجاوزنا ( ألصفات ألغير مستحبه في ألسيدات ) ...ماذا يبقى ؟
> طبعا عمليا و ليس نظريا :smil12: .


 
يابنات انا ماعرفش السمردلي دة دةو شكلة عايز يوديني في داهية


----------



## bent_yaso3 (31 أكتوبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> انت كتبت عن أسوأ ( 11 ) سيده !!
> بألمختصر .....اٍذا تجاوزنا ( ألصفات ألغير مستحبه في ألسيدات ) ...ماذا يبقى ؟
> طبعا عمليا و ليس نظريا :smil12: .




*مفيش فايده:a82: 
واضح اننا هانعلن الحرب مره تانيه:spor22: *


----------



## ramyghobrial (31 أكتوبر 2006)

bent_yaso3 قال:


> *مفيش فايده:a82: *
> *واضح اننا هانعلن الحرب مره تانيه:spor22: *


 
بصي يابنت يسوع انا مش موافق على كلام السمردلي خلي بالك من الحكاية دي


----------



## قلم حر (31 أكتوبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> بصي يابنت يسوع انا مش موافق على كلام السمردلي خلي بالك من الحكاية دي


هو في ايه ؟
أنا عايز موضوع عن ألمرأه و حسناتها .....بشكل عملي !
فيها ايه دي ؟


----------



## قلم حر (31 أكتوبر 2006)

bent_yaso3 قال:


> *مفيش فايده:a82: *
> *واضح اننا هانعلن الحرب مره تانيه:spor22: *


أهلا ( 007 )


----------



## ramyghobrial (31 أكتوبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> هو في ايه ؟
> أنا عايز موضوع عن ألمرأه و حسناتها .....بشكل عملي !
> فيها ايه دي ؟


 

هههههههههههههههه
طيب ياعم مش تقول كدة
انا فهمت ان الموضوع مش 11 بس وان قصدك فية اكتر من كدة


----------



## قلم حر (31 أكتوبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> انت كتبت عن أسوأ ( 11 ) سيده !!
> بألمختصر .....اٍذا تجاوزنا ( ألصفات ألغير مستحبه في ألسيدات ) ...ماذا يبقى ؟
> طبعا عمليا و ليس نظريا :smil12: .


دقق في كلامي .....ألواضح أنك عدو للمرأه :t33: 
و بتحاول ترمي ألتهمه علي :t32:


----------



## ramyghobrial (31 أكتوبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> دقق في كلامي .....ألواضح أنك عدو للمرأه :t33:
> و بتحاول ترمي ألتهمه علي :t32:


 
انا ابدا 
وبقة كدة بترمي تهم عليا ياسمردلي طيب طيب طيب


----------



## قلم حر (1 نوفمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> انا ابدا
> وبقة كدة بترمي تهم عليا ياسمردلي طيب طيب طيب


ألبادي أظلم !:yahoo:


----------



## ramyghobrial (1 نوفمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> ألبادي أظلم !:yahoo:


 
اية ياسمردلي دة انت القلب الطيب بتاعنا هنا :dance:


----------



## قلم حر (1 نوفمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> اية ياسمردلي دة انت القلب الطيب بتاعنا هنا :dance:


ما أنا فين ما رحت ..........أتبهدل !
مره ميرنا و مره تينا و مررررررررات ديانا ............و غيرهم !
قولت ألاقي واحد طيب و متسامح smil12: )......أتقاوى عليه ............مالقتش غيرك !


----------



## ramyghobrial (1 نوفمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بس برضة هاتفضل القلب الطيب بتاعنا*


----------



## قلم حر (1 نوفمبر 2006)

بعد كل محاولاتي للتخريب بينك و بين تينا .............بتقول عني طيب !
دا أنا لازم أصلح كل أللي عملتو .....و أغير خططي !


----------



## abdo2s (1 نوفمبر 2006)

الحمد لله اخيرا لقيت موضوع ما بتسبوش فيه المسلمين الحمد لله
:yahoo: 
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على الموضوع الجديد ده جدا لانه اول موضوع ما يبقاش فيه اسائه للمسلمين



ربنا يهدينا جميعا يا رب


----------



## ramyghobrial (1 نوفمبر 2006)

abdo2s قال:


> الحمد لله اخيرا لقيت موضوع ما بتسبوش فيه المسلمين الحمد لله
> :yahoo:
> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على الموضوع الجديد ده جدا لانه اول موضوع ما يبقاش فيه اسائه للمسلمين
> 
> ...


 
مفيش موضوع فية اساءة بس كلنا بناخد المواضيع بعقلنا ليس اكتر ومرحبا بيك


----------



## My Rock (1 نوفمبر 2006)

*ياعم انا بهيك ابقى ملك... بخروني بلاش حسد...*


----------



## tina_tina (2 نوفمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> بعد كل محاولاتي للتخريب بينك و بين تينا .............بتقول عني طيب !
> دا أنا لازم أصلح كل أللي عملتو .....و أغير خططي !


 
ايوه كده مش بتيجوا غير بالعين الحمرا
وبعدين مالك ومال تينا
صدقونى انا طيبة اوى اوى اوى اوى 
حتى اسالوا رامى كده
:t32:​


----------



## the prince (2 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لك على الموضوع الجميل 

بس اعتقد ان فيه أنواع تانية منسية فى الموضوع 

مثلا المرأة المتحذلقة و هى التى تعتقد انها اذكى من الاخرين بم فيهم زوجها 

و كذلك المرأة المغرورة : و هى التى تشعر انه من الضرورى ان يكون الكون كله متمحور حولها هى فقط   (  على فكرة النوع دة منتشر جدا بين اللى ربنا اداهم شوية جمال شكلا عما حولها )

و شكرا مرة تانية على الموضوع


----------



## ramyghobrial (2 نوفمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *ياعم انا بهيك ابقى ملك... بخروني بلاش حسد...*


 
:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: 
اربعه بيبخروك ابسط ياعم​


----------



## ramyghobrial (2 نوفمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> ايوه كده مش بتيجوا غير بالعين الحمرا
> 
> وبعدين مالك ومال تينا
> صدقونى انا طيبة اوى اوى اوى اوى
> ...


 
ايوة طيبة جدا جدا صدقوني ياجماعه واللي يقول غير كدة :spor22:


----------



## ramyghobrial (2 نوفمبر 2006)

the prince قال:


> شكرا لك على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> بس اعتقد ان فيه أنواع تانية منسية فى الموضوع
> 
> ...


 
شكرا ليك انت على تكملتك الجميلة للموضوع ومرحبا بيك معانا


----------

